# Camera Profiles Limited by Camera?



## heavydoody (Sep 17, 2012)

I typically shoot with Canon DSLRs.

I recently picked up an Olympus E-P3. Typically, the first adjustment I make in Lightroom (per the Scott Kelby 7-point system) is to choose a camera profile. It's a fantastic head start.

However, when I shoot with my E-P3, I only get "Adobe Standard" as an option. I don't get my other go-to choices (Camera Vivid and Camera Landscape).

I guess I'm just looking for confirmation that the number of choices you get is driven by the camera. Is this correct? I've been using Canon DSLRs since I first started using Lightroom, so I had no idea these options wouldn't be available on every camera.

Is there a way to make the other choices available to me? Can anyone recommend presets that emulate those choices?

Thanks.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 17, 2012)

The camera profiles in Lightroom/ACR are limited to selected Canon and Nikon Cameras.


----------



## DaveS (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you shooting raw or jpeg's on your E-P3?  You don't see all of the profiles when shooting jpeg.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 17, 2012)

If he is shooting jpeg he will see no profiles at all. For the E-P3 raw files there is only one profile its "Adobe Standard". You can create your own (Adobe' DNG Profile Creator-free program) or search online to purchase some created by other third parties.


----------



## sty2586 (Sep 17, 2012)

Inside Adobe-Standard are a lot of profiles, look (windows) in the folder "C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\Adobe Standard", there you find "Olympus E-P3 Adobe Standard.dcp"

Whatever this is doing ?

Greetings from Austria
Franz


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 17, 2012)

Adobe has created an "Adobe Standard Profile" for each and every camera model that is supported for their raw files.


----------



## heavydoody (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, everyone.



DaveS said:


> Are you shooting raw or jpeg's on your E-P3?  You don't see all of the profiles when shooting jpeg.



RAW, converting to DNG on import.


----------



## heavydoody (Sep 18, 2012)

Denis de Gannes said:


> ...or search online to purchase some created by other third parties.



I've searched and searched and searched. Can't find anything. If anyone has suggestions on where to find them, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 18, 2012)

Try a Google on PSKiss or HueLight.


----------



## heavydoody (Sep 19, 2012)

That'll work. Thank you, kind sir.


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Jul 9, 2014)

I've successfully used PSKiss to establish the company's "Cross Camera Profiles" for my Panasonic GF1 and GX1.  The Cross Camera Profiles emulate the "look", using the Develop Module" of certain popular camera bodies, notably Nikon, Canon and Leica.  The profile I've found most subjectively satisfying has been the Nikon D2X Mode II and it has worked well, using the PSKiss software, my object being to achieve a consistent basic look over all my initial development from my camera bodies.  I've now sold or traded my earlier Panasonic bodies for the Panasonic GX7 and the Nikon D610.  LR now does not recognize camera calibrations like the Nikon D2X  Mode II for the Nikon D610 (for most former Nikons, until lately, Nikon had apparently provided the necessarg codes to Adobe for these emulation calibrations, but oes no longer) and I've purchased the Cross Camera Profiles, which PSKiss says are unique to each camera model for both the Panasonic GX7 and the Nikon D610.

I've gone through the download and installation of the profiles according to PSKiss instructions, but the only profil available to me as a preset in the Develop Module is still the Panasonic GX1; the others do not install in accordance with the directions, and PSKiss has not responded to my email requests for assistance, although PSKiss did readily accept my payment for the GX7 profiles.  Are you or anyone else on the Forum working with PSKiss Cross Camera Profiles?  Is there an alternate competitive and functional product?


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jul 9, 2014)

Have a look at this info. Lightroom camera profiles other than the ones installed by the Lightroom install package now have to be placed in the "user" files.

*Your custom Camera Raw & Lens Profiles should be installed to the User folders…*

 Lightroom 5 no longer uses the shared ProgramData (Windows) /  Application Support (Mac) folders for Camera or Lens Profiles. Instead,  it stores the built-in profiles with its program files.
 When you create camera or lens profiles, they must be stored in the  user locations listed below. If you previously stored custom profiles in  other locations, you’ll need to move them to these user folders,  otherwise Lightroom won’t be able to find them.
 Windows—C: \ Users \ [your username] \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ CameraProfiles \
 Mac—Macintosh HD / Users / [your username] / Library / Application Support / Adobe / CameraRaw / CameraProfiles /
 For the lens profiles, substitute the LensProfiles folder for the CameraProfiles folder.
 The camera and lens profile file extensions are:
 .dcpr—camera profile recipe file used for creating/editing a profile in the DNG Profile Editor
 .dcp—camera profile
 .lcp—lens profile


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm finding some time to correct my PSKiss situation.  Thank you for the tip on the correct folder to which to copy the profiles.  Before I go about this, I have some questions:

1) Oddly, the only Cross Camera Profiles I can find on my desktop PC are those for the Panasonic GX1, together in the same folder with the "old film" emulation presets.  I found these by clicking on file location in LR 5.5.

2) I'm presuming, since the record is kept on the PSKiss website, that I can simply download again the three profile sets I've already purchased and need for my three remaining cameras: the Nikon D610, the Panasonic GX7 and my pocletable Canon Powershot S100, and copy them to the folder you have identified.

3) I'd then delete the GX1 set from the folder because I no longer have that camera body.

4) If all goes well and the I've successfully copied the three sets of profiles to the folder and deleted the GX1 set, how does Lightroom recognize the appropriate set of profiles, given I've imported a group of images from the card in one specific camera?  That is, if I import a few GX7 images, and go to the Develop Module, I'll see a list of profiles under Presets.  Will Lightroom be "retrieving" just the set of profiles for the GX7 on reflecting just those in the Preset list or will LR show in the list all the Cross Camera Profiles for all three cameras?  

5) If the former, i.e., LR "puls up" just the profiles to use with the GX7, there's no problem.  I hope then that there is also some way to "actuate" just those profiles as I import the GX7 images.

6) If, on the other hand, all Cross Camera Profiles from all three cameras appear both in the Develop Module Preset list and the Import preset list, will LR pick the correct profiles for that camera body?

7) Alternatively, if all three sets of profiles are displayed and LR does not differentiate between each set in response to the EXIF signature of the camera whose images are being imported, could I simply change the file name of each individual profile (i.e., for all the Nikon, Canon and Leica profiles) by simply adding a simple one letter prefix to the file name for each of the profiles for each camera (e.g., N, C and L) so I can identify the correct profile for each camera and image?


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Jul 12, 2014)

I've successfully re-downloaded the PSKiss Cross Camera Profiles for my Canon S100, Nikon D610 and Panasonic GX7 and copied them into the Win 7 PC subdirectory identified by Denis de Gannes but, using the import dialogue box in the Development Module under Presets I'v been unable to import into and install those Cross Camera Profiles for use in the Develop Module.  I go to the Develop Model, then to Presets, open the very small dialog box and clik on "Import".  That action takes me to Windows Explorer where I travel from C: down through the various subdirectories (Users/Owner/AppData/Roaming/Adobe/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles where I've copied all the Cross Camera Profiles, i.e., those for all three cameras are copied to and now reside in that CameraProfiles subdirectory.  I select all the files and return to LR5.5 but there seems to no longer be a selectable Import button and the Develop Model Presets Import option has already been checked.  Checking on it does nothing.

Can the Cross Camera Profiles still be zipped, for example?  I assume they're unzipped when "open" is selected at the end of the Download process.

When I "identify location in Explorer" when selecting a profile in the Presets folder in LR, I come up with an older folder (not the one to whch I've copied the new downloads) and in this folder are only the Camera Profiles for my long sold GX1 and it's a different folder of course (Users/Owner,AppData/Roaming/Adobe/Lightroom/DevelopPresets/UserPresets) from the one containing my new downloads.

I'm at a bit of an impass here.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 12, 2014)

Jim, you're confusing "presets" with "camera profiles"....these are different things and when correctly installed will appear in different places. So stop trying to use the "Import Preset" function on the downloaded Camera Profiles, instead follow the installation instructions on the PSKiss web-site....these are quite simple:

1. Download the profiles for your chosen camera type.
2. Un-zip those profiles, then copy them into the location outlined by Denis in the earlier post (and outlined on the web-site).
3. Start Lightroom, and when you take a raw file from the same camera that you have purchased the profiles for, those profiles should then be available to you in the Profile section of the Camera Calibration panel in the Develop Module....NOT in the Presets panel.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jul 12, 2014)

Can you post a screen shot of the sub-folder CameraProfiles like I did in my post? Also I do not access these profiles from a preset at import so I cannot give you advice on that problem? In the develop module I access them from the Camera Calibration drop down menu. see screen capture.
What you are see here are all the profiles available for my Olympus E510 including the Kiss created ones.


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Jul 12, 2014)

First, to Dennis de Gannes, relative to using the snipping tool to capture the image of the page containing the Camera Calibrations and the standard chosen, I'm
having some trouble with the snipping itself.  When I've opened the Calibration standard box with "Adobe Standard" plus the Cross Camera Profiles underneath in the very complete list, if I go to "snip", the Calibration list of profiles closes and I'm unable to snip the LR Develop page with the profile list showing.  I'll work on it. I can tell you that there is no clue in the list that the list of Cross Camera Profiles pertains to the camera I've used for a test shot (in this case, the D610 because it was handy); otherwise the good news is that Cross Camera Profiles have shown up where they are supposed to be but I have no way to verify if they are the proper profiles for the camera from which I've uploaded a test shot into LR.

Second, here are my general comments and concerns for you and the others who have so generously joined in:

I’ve installed the three sets of Cross Camera Profiles (for the Canon S100, the Nikon D610 and the Panasonic GX7) in these two places:
1)      The PSKiss website-designated folder:  C\ProgramDats\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles—except that there seems to be no CameraProfiles subdirectory and the files for the three cameras are installed under CameraRaw.  Should I be instead creating a new CameraProfiles subdirect under CameraRaw and moving the sets of profiles there?, and
2)      The folder recommended by Denis de Gannes in the forum:  C\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Adode\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles
When I then open LR 5.5 in the Develop Module (I have uploaded just a single test RAW image from my GX7), and go to Camera Calibration, as I should have to begin with, I see the entire list of cross camera profiles, but of course it is just one long list and does not designate that these are the profiles that are unique to the Panasonic GX7.  Unlike on the Presets side of the Develop Module page, there is no way to verify the file location in Windows Explorer. 
Should I assume that LR somehow in collaboration with the programming of the three separate sets of PSKiss Cross Camera Profiles, and/or perhaps by reading the EXIF data identifying the camera body in which the selected image has been created,  has identified the correct, i.e., the GX7 set of camera profiles at which to point to select one’s preferred profile?
What I think has contributed to my confusion is that the profiles or presets downloaded last year for my no longer owned GX1 do appear in the Presets section of the Develop Module, along with a set of PSKiss “Aging” or “Old” film presets, and that’s while, I assume, I’ve continued, erroneously, to look for the camera profiles for my three current camera bodies there.  By the way, clicking on any of the GX1 line items under Presets does make subtle changes in the images in the Develop Module.  I assume that since I no longer have the GX1 I can and should go ahead and delete the GX1 “presets” from my hard drive (perhaps starting with deleting them from the User  preset folder).

I appreciate the clarification of the Camera Profiles versus the Presets confusion I’ve been experiencing, but, perhaps in a different way and about slightly different but related issues, I remain perplexed.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Jul 13, 2014)

Jim, one thing you have to be aware off, when you have a raw file selected in the "Develop Module" you will only see profiles in the Camera Calibration option that are specific to the particular camera model. You will not see profiles that are specific to other camera models. In my screen capture where you see the names of other cameras the profiles that are showing are the "Kiss profiles that are created to render the look created by the particular camera model" from raw files produced by my Olympus E 510 camera.


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Jul 13, 2014)

Dennis de Gannes,

Thank you for giving me some reassurance that LR will recognize the camera body model from which the downloaded image has been imported into Lightroom.  I'm guessing, but don't need to know (it is a good distance beyond my intellectual comprehension of the functional design of the LR program) that this LR function may somehow relate to the EXIF data which will identify the camera body upon import of the image(s).  Now that I seem to have followed recommendations both from this forum and from the PSKIss web site in a way that has apparently made the Cross Camera Profiles for each of my three camera bodies, my major concern appears to have been resolved.  It is a bit frustrating that I could not receive this helpful infomation from the PSKiss organization to which I emailed my enquiry.

On a separate but minor issue, I assume I can simply delete that small set of Cross Camera Profiles for the Panasonic GX1 (which I no longer own) from the User Presets folder into which they mysteriously made their way, leaving just the "old films" presets in that folder.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes, if you are sure they are no longer needed.

With your screenshot issue of the drop-down lists disappearing when trying to use the snipping tool, don't try to use the tool at this stage, instead with the drop-down list showing press the Print Screen key on your keyboard. That will paste the full screen image to the clipboard, then you can open something like MS Paint, press the Paste button and you then have a full-screen image showing the drop-down list. You can then snip out the portion you want either using the snipping tool on that image, or the crop tools in Paint.


----------

